# Los Pronombres Posesivos



## LuanBrasileño

Pessoal tenho duas dúvidas certo, a  primeira é a seguinte  .. 


*Qual é a diferença  entre eu dizer,  


 ''ESE BOLÍGRAFO ES SUYO  '' E  ESE BOLÍGRAFO ES TUYO '' 


SU TRABAJO ES HALLAR A UNA PERSONA  e TU TRABAJO ES HALLAR A UNA PERSONA 



Agora '' Dele '' Dela '' Deles '' Delas 


La casa no es mía sino De ella  ?     é assim ? 
*


----------



## FerGilmour

Luan, no primeiro caso, o "*suyo*" pode-se aplicar tanto à segunda pessoa do singular com norma de respeito (pronome pessoal "Usted"), quanto á terceira pessoa do singular (pronomes pessoais "Ella" e "Él" e á terceira pessoa do plural (pronomes pessoais "Ellas" e "Ellos". 
E o pronome possessivo "*tuyo*" corresponde à segunda pessoa do singular coloquial (pronome pessoal "Tú"). 
Dá para entender quem é o dono do bolígrafo? 

No caso do "*Dele*" e demais contrações: em espanhol existem somente duas contrações: "*Al*" (a + el) e "*Del*" (de + el). Quando você queira traduzir outra contração, deverá descompôr-la. Por exemplo: "*Dele*" é "de + ele", ou seja "de él". "*Nessa" *é "em + essa", ou seja "en esa". "*Neste*" é "em + este", ou seja "en este". "*Do*" é "de + o", ou seja "de el", etc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Entendi o  '' De él '' agora o suyo e tuyo não entendi

Dúvida, De el, não é junto ? Del mundo '' Do mundo ''


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Você quis dizer que eu posso utilizar o Suyo e Tuyo ? ambos vão ter o mesmo significado ? mas qual é forma e informal ? Ex , Tú é pra falar com pessoas que eu já tenho  intimidade, você está querendo me dizer que o suyo é uma forma como se fosse o usted, como se eu não conhecesse a pessoa não tivesse intimidade com ela , dai no caso o Tuyo é com pessoas que é mais chegadas, amigos, pai, mãe , etc 

Estou correto ?


----------



## FerGilmour

Luan, o "Suyo" pode ser De usted (Do Senhor-Senhora), De Él, De Ella, De Ellos, De Ellas. O tuyo pode ser "De ti" (ou seja "Tú"). = SEU.

Com o "Del" vc está certo. Acima escrevi que é uma das duas contrações que existem no espanhol. "Del" é "Do", e "Al" é "Ao".


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Não entendo..., tem algum link que eu posso ler , continuo sem entender ...


----------



## FerGilmour

Resposta à segunda pergunta. Você sabe que em espanhol temos um pronome pessoal de segunda pessoa do singular que utiliza-se somente como forma de respeito: "Usted". Em português não existe "um pronome de respeito", mas é utilizada a forma "O senhor" e "A senhora". Observa Luan que quando você utiliza "O Senhor / A senhora", conjuga o verbo como se estivesse falando em terceira pessoa. Bem, com o "Usted" acontece a mesma coisa. Fala direto a uma pessoa á qual respeita, e conjuga os verbos como se a pessoa não estivesse presente. Somente no caso do Usted é que você pode ter dúvidadas. Em geral, "tuyo" é "teu" (segunda pessoa), e "suyo" é "seu" (terceira).


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Poderia me dar exemplos usando um e o outro, qual seria a diferença usando tuyo e qual seria a diferença usando suyo ?[]


----------



## FerGilmour

Posso sim, mas antes disso, devo te dizer que o importante para poder diferenciar entre um e o outro é o contexto da frase. 

"Este es TU automóvil.". Este automóvil es TUYO. (não tem outra alternativa).

"Este es SU automóvil". Este automóvil es SUYO: de ÉL/de ELLA/ de ELLOS/ de ELLAS (Terceira pessoa, singular e plural) o de USTED. <- Aqui é onde importa o contexto, a frase sozinha não é suficiente para determinar quem é o dono do automóvil, mas o restante do texto determinará quem é o "possuidor".


----------



## LuanBrasileño

No caso se eu estiver falar de uma terceira coisa exemplo , El perro perro no es mío sino suyo , ( Suyo ) el perro , no caso é uma terceira não vou dizer pessoa kkkk mas acho que você entendeu 



Las llaves no son mías sino suyas   ( Suyas = Substitui a chave)


----------



## FerGilmour

Suyas substitui a  "de él, de ella, de ellos, de ellas, de usted", não à chave!


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Cara, sinceramente não entendo, depois vou ler e vou ver se entendo, nossa já aprendi coisa  complicada  demais, já estudei préterito perfecto, pretérito imperfecto, todos os tipos de pretérito, já sei um monte de coisa, mas não sei usar o suyo, suya, suyas, suyos, somente o tuyo que é uma segunda pessoa , mas os outros não sei


já até perdi a paciência tentando entender


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Ainda não vi a diferença em dizer a  caneta é tua e a caneta é sua 

'-'-


----------



## FerGilmour

Luan, simplesmente procura "Pronombres posesivos en español" en Google y ya tendrás la respuesta, en cualquier página a la cual accedas. Incluso puedes usar la de la RAE, pero nadie te lo explicará tan claramente como lo hice arriba.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

A caneta é sua '' a caneta é dele, dela, , mas não entendo, no caso eu uso se for para uma terceira pessoa,

Se tem eu , você e mais uma pessoa eu digo 

Essa caneta é minha, essa caneta é tua e para outra pessoa essa caneta é sua , é o correto ? mas seila nao entendo ainda kk


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Estou vendo em português, não tem nenhum diferença né ? sabendo a tradução de suyo, suyas, tuyos, tuyas ...


----------



## FerGilmour

Terceira, sempre suyo/suya/suyos/suyas (caneta ou canetaS). Segunda, tuyo/tuya para tú, suyo/suya para usted. Tan sencillo como eso.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Acho que entendi, Ela estava aqui com a sua caneta, o sua quer dizendo que a caneta pertence a ela, certo ? 


Eles estavam aqui com os seus carros, no caso os carro pertence a eles  né ?


Cheguei a uma conclusão ? 

To muito doente , corpo doente, gripado , não estou conseguindo raciocinar, mas a vontade de aprender é grande 


espero q vc entenda


----------



## FerGilmour

Conselho bobo: jamais perca seu tempo estudando espanhol em sites elaborados no Brasil ou no Portugal. Estudar uma língua estrangeira utilizando os nomes gramaticais da própria língua não presta. "To get out" não é uma locução verbal, é um "Phrasal verb".


----------



## FerGilmour

Exato Luan.
Se melhore!


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Eu acertei com os exemplos, estou certo ou errado ?  



Fer Trajo  sus libros hoy , Ou seja está dizendo  '' Uma terceira pessoa '' trouxe livro que no caso é você , se eu etou falando com uma pessoa e falo, Fer trajo sus libros hoy , ta dizendo que você trouxe, mas engraçado que eu tento usar isso no português e o pessoal não entende , eu falo assim , exemplo ...


A pessoa me pergunta, Luan Você trouxe seu livro hoje daí eu falo, não, mas sérgio trouxe seu livro hoje, a pessoa pessoa que estou dizendo dela e não de uma terceira pessoa


----------



## FerGilmour

Fer trajo sus libros hoy. ¿Quién es Fer? ¿Soy yo? No. ¿Eres tú? No. ¿Es él? ¡Claro! Entonces es tercera persona. En español siempre se usan los pronombres, todos ellos. Pero en portugués hay un problema. Las preposiciones "de" y "para" están tomando poco a poco el lugar de los pronombres. Você não me traz o livro, você traz o livro PARA mim.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Então meu exemplo está correto ou me equivoqué ? 

Fer Trajo sus libros, no soy yo , no eres tú sino él ,

E meu exemplo do livro está errado , '' Luan Você trouxe teu livro hoje'' dai eu respondo, não eu não trouxe meu livro,  daí me respondem, pero sergio trajo sus libros, não estou falando dos meus livros sino do livro do sérgio


----------



## FerGilmour

Está correcto, Luan.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Ufa que alivio , voy a publicar más una cosa, tengo otra duda , te voy a enviar en '' Enlace'' por mensaje, vale ?


----------



## FerGilmour

Adelante, sin problemas Luan. Si demoro en responder, es porque aún a esta hora estoy trabajando.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

En un rato me voy a dormir, levanto temprano para  ir al dentista '-' 



No hay problema, Voy Déjalo  me contesta cuándo tú estés tiempo '' Estés es el mismo que estiver en portugués cierto ? ''


----------



## FerGilmour

Debes decir "contéstame cuando tengas tiempo". Modo imperativo. ¡Preocúpate menos por los nombres de los tiempos, y más por usarlos correctamente! Piensa lo siguiente: nadie está atento al tiempo de verbo que usa cuando habla o escribe, ni en su lengua ni en otra, a menos que esté analizando un texto. Deja eso para los que viven de hacerlo


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Ok, 

Supongamos que tu tienes una hija , estamos yo, '' tu, su '' hija hablando, y  tengo que decir, yo amo su hija o yo amo tu hija ?


----------



## FerGilmour

Depende. Si me tratas de "usted" dirás yo amo A su hija. Si me tratas de "tú", dirás yo amo A tu hija. (no olvidarse de la preposición).


----------



## Ignacio_arg

"Tu" é o pronome possessivo de Tú 

Tu hijo es hermoso

"Su" é pronome possessivo de El/Ella e Usted

Su hijo es hermoso


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Então quando eu falar su hijo estou dizendo do filho  de El/ Ella você

No caso meu exemplo como o fer disse, tengo que utilizar o usted pois usted é formal e como usted é você, eu utilizo su  BEM, gracias, vou anotar


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Fer, se for um objeto eu não posso utilizar o su na segunda pessoa né ? tipo


Estou cara-a-cara com vocÊ  menos eu te tratando como '' usted '' e digo, su carro es lindo, o certo é tu carro es lindo ? 


Agora se estou cara-a-cara com você e dizer, Sus padres son lindos, quero dizer dos seus pais e estou te tratando como você, ai sim está coreto né ?  

Isso que está a me confundir , estava assistindo  uma pelicula ontem e prestei bastante atenção nos posesivos


----------



## FerGilmour

Luan, nuevamente. Si me tratas de tú, usas "tu padre/tus padres". Y si me tratas de usted, es como si fuera tercera persona, usarás "su padre/sus padres". Si encuentras la relación entre el "Usted" del español y el "O Senhor" del portugués, será mucho más fácil que entiendas este punto. En general, no es conveniente buscar asociaciones, porque se trata de dos lenguas diferentes y no siguen estándares reglados de traducción entre sí. Pero en este caso, asociar "Usted" con "O senhor" es completamente válido. 
El que queda "fuera del juego" es el "você". Para asociarlo con algo, deberías estudias el voseo del español, pero es un tema más avanzado y no es de uso general. Quédate con el "Tú" y el "Usted".


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Pero no importas si es un objeto  ?  por ejemplo, estoy hablando con usted y voy a decir, sus lápices son muy lindos , te estoy tratando como '' USTED '' SEÑOR'' Como quieras


----------



## Ignacio_arg

LuanBrasileño said:


> Pero no importas si es un objeto  ?  por ejemplo, estoy hablando con usted y voy a decir, sus lápices son muy lindos , te estoy tratando como '' USTED '' SEÑOR'' Como quieras



No importan los objetos 

Tus lápices (Tú)

Sus lápices (Él/Ella/Usted)


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Entendido obrigado, então , se eu estou tratando a pessoa como usted eu utilizo su,  sus lápices, e se estou tratando a pessoa como tú, utilizo tus lápices , estou certo ?


----------



## Ignacio_arg

LuanBrasileño said:


> Entendido obrigado, então , se eu estou tratando a pessoa como usted eu utilizo su,  sus lápices, e se estou tratando a pessoa como tú, utilizo tus lápices , estou certo ?



Tá certo


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Tudo entendido, vou assistir um outro filme amanhã e usar todas as dicas que você me deu '' Fer '' e ignacio também, daí eu volto aqui e digo se está tudo entendido, abraços e obrigado a todos, muito obrigado pela paciencia Fer e ignacio também


----------



## FerGilmour

De nada, Luan. Espero que hayas prestado atención al mensaje privado que te envié. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

En Serio ? ¿ Me has enviado una mensaje en privado ? voy a mirarla ahora ... gracias


----------



## FerGilmour

Tienes otro mensaje, Luan.


----------

